# Hauling Drywall



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm thinking of doing my basement soon... What's the maximum amount of drywall sheets (standard 4x8) you have moved with your truck?

Truck is 1995 HB XE, V6, auto extended cab.

In the past I hauled:
40 rolls of sod
1/2 cu yard of rocks
3/4 cu yard of top soil


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

my 2wd handles 150 lbs legally.

1 ton carefully ..


----------



## parttime (Jun 6, 2007)

King, here's some numbers, 1/2" drywall weighs in at about 54 pounds and 5/8" weighs about 73 pounds per sheet, I've put 1/2 tons on mine regular with no prob.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

zanegrey said:


> my 2wd handles 1500 lbs legally.
> 
> 1 ton carefully ..





if u look on your registration from the dmv it will state your legal weight load..


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Parttime! So 20 sheets at 1080 lbs would be no problem. I think I would have to put them in at an angle since the wheel wells are less then 4'. 

I probably hauled over 1500lbs a couple times... could barely steer.


----------



## parttime (Jun 6, 2007)

king, I made a rack out of one bye material, just a box that fits inside the wheel wells and as long as the bed, I use it for sheet material and to haul my little boat. With that things set level. good luck.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...I hauled two honda 750's from Charlotte, NC to Baton Rouge, LA. Not only did the load effect steering, it was spring and windy as all get out. Longest 18 hours of my life!


----------

